# Starcraft 2 Thread



## douglatins (Jul 20, 2010)

Since search didnt result in any SC2 thread. I wanted to start this.

And where can i buy this game digital? Steam i guess not.


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 20, 2010)

The Blizzard store will have or for sale.  That or BattleNet, but it won't be for a while after it hits retail in stores.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 20, 2010)

Starcraft II GPU performance:

http://www.guru3d.com/article/starcraft-ii-wings-of-liberty-gpu-graphics-performance/

Pcper's
http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=958&type=expert&pid=1


----------



## adj408 (Jul 20, 2010)

Looking forward to this game!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 20, 2010)

I've mentioned this a few times on the sc2 beta thread, but the game is pretty fun. They changed it a bit but not much from the original. Some new units, some old ones removed. But overall its still starcraft. The online experience is quite good with the realID and that. Cant wait to see the campaign next week.


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 21, 2010)

I wasn't impressed with the beta at all. I thought:

the count on the unit types is too low;
the Protoss mothership arsenal plain sucks 



Spoiler



it's all support and no offense



the lack of stances for the units is ridiculous at a stage when RTS' have advanced so much (remember that when the original SC came out, it was sort of establishing the genre still, so no stances was expected);
the unit proportions are too World-of-Warcraft-like, ie, it looks like most units are larger than structures and ships hover 3 metres above ground;
more terrain-based features could have been added than simply rocks and foliage;
physics could be improved, although I expect it falls short coz it's a beta and the final will be better;
graphics for unit portraits should be vastly improved, in the beta they were pretty pixelated;
and last but not least (as a general rant), no LAN play! >:'(

I hope they weren't as conservative as they seem to have been.
SC is my favourite game of all time, but in all honesty, if they were to make quite a few changes in SC2 in a way that we can map those changes from the old game, it will make the game that much better, whilst giving a feel of progression rather than revolution IMHO.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 21, 2010)

Maybe u should make a club instead bru


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 21, 2010)

order placed .. cheaper than buying uk version in germany - don't want some lame german unit names



> Delivery estimate: 28 July 2010 - 29 July 2010
> Dispatch estimate for these items: 26 July 2010
> 1	"Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty (Mac/PC CD)"
> Computer Game; £34.41
> ...



oh and if you plan on buying from amazon us, use this link so tpu gets a buck


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 21, 2010)

Mac and PC?  Blizzard is turning into EA (Spore and The Sims 3 are both Mac/PC titles).  Oh, not to mention the whole can't LAN stupidness (that's more up Ubisoft's alley though). 

@inferKNOX: How long ago was the beta?


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 21, 2010)

Bollux, Can't find the collector's edition anywhere might just save some money and grab the normal or digital version


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 21, 2010)

digital unlocks later than retail and might be more expensive than retail


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 21, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> digital unlocks later than retail and might be more expensive than retail



Bollux might as well just grab the normal retail version, plus i really couldn't be bothered waiting for the digital version, I wants to play it now


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 21, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Mac and PC?  Blizzard is turning into EA (Spore and The Sims 3 are both Mac/PC titles).  Oh, not to mention the whole can't LAN stupidness (that's more up Ubisoft's alley though).
> 
> @inferKNOX: How long ago was the beta?



The original SC also supported both Mac and PC. I think it's more of continuing the trend rather than being EA-ish.

The beta is from quite a while back now, don't remember exactly how long ago, but it was the 1st (if there were others that is). Why, were there multiple betas released? I never bothered checking again after getting the beta I got coz the delays annoyed me to the point of trying to ignore it until there's a confirmed date.:shadedshu


----------



## Easo (Jul 21, 2010)

Basically every Blizard game has supported Mac, i dont see problem in that. Russians though got screwed pretty well, their jewel box contains only 4 month playtime (yes, including singleplayer), though they have the chance of "upgrading" it to EU retail version with unlimited playtime (for a buck of course). This will only increase the popularity of piracy xD


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 21, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Mac and PC?  Blizzard is turning into EA (Spore and The Sims 3 are both Mac/PC titles).  Oh, not to mention the whole can't LAN stupidness (that's more up Ubisoft's alley though).


Afaik, way back even Diablo 1, was released for both MAC and PC.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 21, 2010)

@ Easo thats done in other regions as well. Its to sell the game at a cheaper price so players can try it out. ANd then they can subscribe for a month or buy the full version.

@inferKnox I will agree that the mothership isnt fun anymore, but it was overpowered compared to the queen and thor super units. Warcraft 1,2,3 and Starcraft have always had units larger than buildings, its just the way they do it. Not sure what kind of physics you want for an RTS... Its not a sim racer or a building game. The portraits werent pixelated at all for me.

Edit:

I read that those of you with the beta installed, will want to uninstall it before installing SC2 next week. Otherwise there will be problems.


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 22, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> @inferKnox I will agree that the mothership isnt fun anymore, but it was overpowered compared to the queen and thor super units. Warcraft 1,2,3 and Starcraft have always had units larger than buildings, its just the way they do it. Not sure what kind of physics you want for an RTS... Its not a sim racer or a building game. The portraits werent pixelated at all for me.




Mothership: Blizzard are feeling the pressure of the S.Korean Sports Ministry (JK, LOL!) too much. I agree with balancing, but seriously... a mothership for just support? Is that what the "mother" is for? They should have found a middle ground, semi-support, semi-offense!:shadedshu
Proportions: I know that Warcraft has misproportioned characters, but the proportions of the units in the original SC were better. It actually felt like the ships were flying, not hovering on the ground.
Physics: Blizzard promised more in the way of physics, period.
Portraits: Perhaps then indeed there are multiple betas and we were playing different ones.


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 22, 2010)

Some more interesting and disappointing tidbits of info:
- Blizzard is said to have spent 100million to make the game
- The game is DX9 (I can't believe it's not DX11!! T_T)

I would have loved to also see some innovations, like being able to have significant influence on the environment, etc. Maybe there will be though?
A great touch to have added IMHO is the units actually emerging from structures, rather than just appearing beside the building. 

Oh well, we'll see what that 100mil did for the game I guess...


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 22, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> Some more interesting and disappointing tidbits of info:
> - Blizzard is said to have spent 100million to make the game
> - The game is DX9 (I can't believe it's not DX11!! T_T)
> 
> ...



Honestly for DX9 it looks pretty damn nice. Also you have to look at the fact that only a small margin of people have dx11 cards. As for the pixelated portraits you had, dont know what to tell you. Was there a setting you left on low in video options?

As for the physics, they promised the havok engine. Which is there, if a ship explodes its parts land on the ground and tumble for a little. they didnt promise much besides that.

I suppose i see what u mean on the hovering thing with ships. I think the main effect of that is their speed compared to ground units, they arent all that much faster. But thats not something that bothers me really.


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 22, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> *Honestly for DX9 it looks pretty damn nice.* Also you have to look at the fact that only a small margin of people have dx11 cards. As for the pixelated portraits you had, dont know what to tell you. Was there a setting you left on low in video options?
> 
> As for the physics, they promised the havok engine. Which is there, if a ship explodes its parts land on the ground and tumble for a little. they didnt promise much besides that.
> 
> I suppose i see what u mean on the hovering thing with ships. I think the main effect of that is their speed compared to ground units, they arent all that much faster. But thats not something that bothers me really.



If the DX9 is nice, imagine what DX11 would have been.
I don't know how it turned out, but I remember reading that DX11 would allow support for DX9, 10 & 11 in a single exe, rather than making the developers have to make multiple.
I never followed up on that, but is it safe to assume it's true? If so, with their budget surely DX11 was the way to go.
Maybe it was to maintain playability on Mac? Hardly a reason if so.

Basically... I expected/look forward to more after 12years and $100mil.

As for the portraits, its no doubt just a development thing, no significant worries there.


----------



## Splave (Jul 22, 2010)

anyone else been playing sc1 in preperation lol?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 22, 2010)

Splave said:


> anyone else been playing sc1 in preperation lol?



speaking of which, if you still havent tried sc1. $10 on ncix.com http://www.ncix.com/products/index....nufacture=Blizzard Entertainment&promoid=1021

nah i cracked my sc2 beta to play insane comps the other day. i got owned. not sure how i beat one once.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Jul 22, 2010)

Any particularly nasty DRM in the retail version that we should be concerned with?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 22, 2010)

Divide Overflow said:


> Any particularly nasty DRM in the retail version that we should be concerned with?



Nothing is reported. Though I highly expect that you will need to login with your battle.net account to play(even for singleplayer/campaign), much like world of warcraft. I expect this because when you sign in on the beta, on the top left there is a multiplayer and single player tab.

Here's a shot of an older build of the menu, but its the same idea.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 22, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Mac and PC?  Blizzard is turning into EA (Spore and The Sims 3 are both Mac/PC titles).  Oh, not to mention the whole can't LAN stupidness (that's more up Ubisoft's alley though).
> 
> @inferKNOX: How long ago was the beta?



wow back the fun bus up! they removed LAN from starcraft ? Isn't that an incredibly big feature to remove from it ?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 22, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> wow back the fun bus up! they removed LAN from starcraft ? Isn't that an incredibly big feature to remove from it ?



Yes it is. The main reason blizzard said they removed it was to enhance the use of battle net with the game and to allow that to interact with people playing together. It sucks for those with slow/no internet connection. Or giant LAN gatherings where 20+ connections to the internet is bad news for the local router.

@FordGT The beta ran from about March I think till June 7. Then it came back up on July 7 and stopped on the 19th.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 22, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Yes it is. The main reason blizzard said they removed it was to enhance the use of battle net with the game and to allow that to interact with people playing together. It sucks for those with slow/no internet connection. Or giant LAN gatherings where 20+ connections to the internet is bad news for the local router.
> 
> @FordGT The beta ran from about March I think till June 7. Then it came back up on July 7 and stopped on the 19th.



Exactly I thought giant LAN gatherings were a main point for it.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 22, 2010)

i am quite sure the primary reason for no lan was to cut down on illegal copies by casuals. 
within a couple of weeks there will be server emulators which can be used for local lan parties, but it's nothing for the average gamer joe.
professional lan parties have internet access anyway, so people can log on to battle.net


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 22, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i am quite sure the primary reason for no lan was to cut down on illegal copies by casuals.
> within a couple of weeks there will be server emulators which can be used for local lan parties, but it's nothing for the average gamer joe.
> professional lan parties have internet access anyway, so people can log on to battle.net



I guess but can't they leave the LAN feature in even after logging into battle.net or does that make it useless to even have LAN.


----------



## Champ (Jul 22, 2010)

So is this a must buy or are we talking SupCom1-SupCom2 difference?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 22, 2010)

> So is this a must buy or are we talking SupCom1-SupCom2 difference?


 I would imagine its along the same lines, i havent played supreme commander 2. i played #1 for like 10 minutes. 

SC2 has some new units, some others removed. Every unit has an ability whether passive or clickable. This wasnt quite the case in sc1, there were a few w/o abilities; not many though. New graphics, fantastic online experience so far. Its much better than sc1 in that regard i find.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> @ Easo thats done in other regions as well. Its to sell the game at a cheaper price so players can try it out. ANd then they can subscribe for a month or buy the full version.
> 
> @inferKnox I will agree that the mothership isnt fun anymore, but it was overpowered compared to the queen and thor super units. Warcraft 1,2,3 and Starcraft have always had units larger than buildings, its just the way they do it. Not sure what kind of physics you want for an RTS... Its not a sim racer or a building game. The portraits werent pixelated at all for me.
> 
> ...



Partly correct about uninstalling the beta.  while blizzard recommends you uninstall the beta (and I do, just to get your 2gb back) there will be no conflicts.  The registry keys, system files, original install paths, my documents paths, and local settings paths will be "Starcraft II Beta" and "Starcraft II" respectively.


----------



## Depth (Jul 24, 2010)

> Delivery estimate: 27 July 2010 - 28 July 2010
> Dispatch estimate for these items: 26 July 2010
> 1 	"Starcraft II: Wings of Liberty (Mac/PC CD)"
> Computer Game; £29.71
> ...



Hmm, 5 days.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 24, 2010)

Depth said:


> Hmm, 5 days.



Yeah i dont buy games online(unless digital). i like to play it as soon as i can for the most part.


----------



## Depth (Jul 24, 2010)

Well I can't see Norway anywhere on the release lists and the digital won't come out for weeks. £27 is $41, while the retail for new games in Norway always lies at 500 NOK which is $81.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 24, 2010)

Good news for the Australians, region lock is scrapped. http://www.gamespot.com/news/6270670.html


----------



## inferKNOX (Jul 27, 2010)

DrPepper said:


> wow back the fun bus up! they removed LAN from starcraft ? Isn't that an incredibly big feature to remove from it ?



For Blizzard anti-piracy surpasses all reasoning and sanity it seems.wtf:


----------



## ComradeSader (Jul 27, 2010)

*Sigh*

Install game > update game > start game > YOU NEED TO INSTALL PATCH, do you want to now? Sure > install patch again > start game > YOU NEED TO INSTALL PATCH, WOULD YOU LIKE TO NOW? Also your GPU drivers are teh shite, update > Updates GPU drivers to 10.7 > Start game > YOU NEED PATCH > Installing patch yet again....

FML.


----------



## Frick (Jul 27, 2010)

Will probably not buy it until next month. I think.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Jul 27, 2010)

Blizzard can have my middle finger in their asses. This.. thing shouldn't even be released outside Korea.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 27, 2010)

I bought mine directly from www.starcraft2.com.au .... it says same day delivery so I went "hey its blizzard they keep their word" ... but I see why they haven't outsourced any of their servers, mainly because their support would then be dumb downed to certain country's standards.

In this case, Australia Post fails  paid for Xpress shipping probably won't arrive til 2 days even though it says same day -_-... FML


.... well that or my game got stolen


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 27, 2010)

Just got mine at the local game shop . Installation is taking forever


----------



## Frick (Jul 27, 2010)

Splave said:


> anyone else been playing sc1 in preperation lol?



Sat down with the first game this spring, but I never got around to finish BW.



pr0n Inspector said:


> Blizzard can have my middle finger in their asses. This.. thing shouldn't even be released outside Korea.



Some of us look forward to it.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 27, 2010)

waiting for my delivery .. ordered from uk.. takes a bit longer to germany, but no german language bs


----------



## ComradeSader (Jul 27, 2010)

Play a few Skirmish games.. It's.. alright? I guess. It's just sit back in base, horde resources, fend off an attack or two (hard and very hard AI), then attack en' mass. Yet to try multi.

The graphics are unbecoming of a game that was supposedly in production for five years imo; looks like Warcraft 3 with HD textures, decent shadows and widescreen.

Blizzard also don't like you(me) quitting it, it froze up my system when I tried to exit, needing a force restart to get shit working again. Only happened once since I've only had one sitting so far.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 27, 2010)

Played about 7hrs worth so far, 4hrs - 5hrs were in the campaign and an extra 2hrs was just playin skirmish with the AI, I like it so far, pretty much what I was expecting, I mainly just want it for the story and see what happens  multiplayer and skirmish are just extras for me


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 27, 2010)

Multiplayer is where the cream is. And the world editor... The box alone contains 1000+ games. This game is loaded. Aside from the single player campaign, it has challenge maps that teaches you sc efficiency, not to mention, a plethora of creative map makers online, ready to be shared with everyone.. Aside from hectic TD maps, gladiator, and AoS-like maps, that viking shooter game in the bar at the campaign, someone can unload the mpq, modify it and make it multiplayer.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 27, 2010)

from someone that likes RTS and has never played SC but loved Warcraft3 is this a good buy? or wait till sunday when i go in town and check reviews


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 27, 2010)

I do love SC and for that I say yes. However, if you liked the hero aspect alot in WC3, that is not present. If you're not sure go on youtube and watch one of the battle reports. it shows a 1v1 match of some pros. if it looks interesting from that, then get it.


----------



## KingPing (Jul 27, 2010)

I have 2 question:

1) I live in Argentina (Latin America), and i was going to buy a digital copy of the game until i notice that the languages available for my region were Spanish and Portuguese. This really piss me off because i play all my games in English, is the game multilanguage, or you are limited to the languages available in your region???. Please say i can buy  the English version!!!

2) does the game have a skirmish mode in single player so i can play solo like all C&C had? ( at least until C&C4:shadedshu)


Thanks!!!


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 27, 2010)

KingPing said:


> I have 2 question:
> 
> 1) I live in Argentina (Latin America), and i was going to buy a digital copy of the game until i notice that the languages available for my region were Spanish and Portuguese. This really piss me off because i play all my games in English, is the game multilanguage, or you are limited to the languages available in your region???. Please say i can buy  the English version!!!
> 
> ...



why dont you just download it at a USA server so you can get the english version or does it not work that way?


----------



## KingPing (Jul 27, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> why dont you just download it at a USA server so you can get the english version or does it not work that way?



I thought about that, i'm waiting to see what others say, maybe that's the solution, or maybe not, why the F*** isn't multilanguage so the user can choose the language.


----------



## ComradeSader (Jul 28, 2010)

KingPing said:


> 2) does the game have a skirmish mode in single player so i can play solo like all C&C had? ( at least until C&C4:shadedshu)



If you mean as in against(or with, even) an AI opponent, then yes. Single Player tab > Verse AI opponent, iirc.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 28, 2010)

SC2 free with a a new GTX 4xx


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 28, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> SC2 free with a a new GTX 4xx



Good for 7 hours of gameplay over 14 days only


----------



## Frizz (Jul 28, 2010)

Been playing for a bit today, anyone else notice the FPS dips in random places? some cut scenes so far and at the command center where "ALOT" SCV's are gathering... dips to like 40's on my i7 4ghz...

Weird? Are there just some parts of the games that aren't yet optimized?


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 28, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Been playing for a bit today, anyone else notice the FPS dips in random places? some cut scenes so far and at the command center where "ALOT" SCV's are gathering... dips to like 40's on my i7 4ghz...
> 
> Weird? Are there just some parts of the games that aren't yet optimized?



I haven't had any issues like that yet bro, will let you know if I come across any


----------



## Frizz (Jul 28, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I haven't had any issues like that yet bro, will let you know if I come across any



So yours are always at 60FPS? Hmmm... if so then it must be because my HT is off OR... the fact I'm using 10.4's


----------



## Frizz (Jul 28, 2010)

okay I found my problem, the game seems to have a memory leak, sorry for double post.

My fps is 60FPS.... all the time but the longer I play the lower the FPS goes down.. but only goes down on certain parts, but it shouldn't in the first place.

I guess its similar to Sims 3 and Dragon Age leaks I had.



EDIT: Now its just become choppy =.= ... and stuck at 30fps sigh


----------



## caleb (Jul 28, 2010)

constant 60 fps = vsync on.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 28, 2010)

caleb said:


> constant 60 fps = vsync on.



Its on, I never turn it off. D3Doverrider is epic.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 28, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Its on, I never turn it off. D3Doverrider is epic.



Hmm.. so ati has no overide (AA, vsync etc) on its CP? Or does the d3doverrider adds something that the driver level specific overider cant do?..


so far am lovin the game!  Campaign is indeed frigin epic


----------



## Pickles24 (Jul 28, 2010)

Running it on ultra everything and it is a very beautiful game. Smooth as silk.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 28, 2010)

Smooth as silk til you get to smash and grab.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 28, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Smooth as silk til you get to smash and grab.



Past that still running great for me, just found out that you don't need the disc inserted to play this game, whoo!!!


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 28, 2010)

wewt just arrived


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 28, 2010)

fail







ooooooooh the dissappointment


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> fail
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100728/Capture1030.jpg
> 
> ooooooooh the dissappointment



Sry wizzard but I just have to laugh at that lol

Hope it gets up & running soon for ya


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 28, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> fail
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100728/Capture1030.jpg
> 
> ooooooooh the dissappointment



LOL.  I'm so sorry man!  Hope they get it up soon.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 28, 2010)

I have noticed the dips in FPS as well. This didnt happen on the beta at all. Its weird.


----------



## Flak (Jul 28, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> Some more interesting and disappointing tidbits of info:
> - Blizzard is said to have spent 100million to make the game




The $100m they spent is the amount spent on both the game and the new battle.net.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 28, 2010)

Well look at what we have here


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 28, 2010)

> Well look at what we have here


whats it say, twitter blocked.


----------



## Flak (Jul 28, 2010)

"On vacation - but just got an email saying that Starcraft 2 AA is almost ready. Just getting tested now. Hotfix soon.
about 1 hour ago via UberTwitter

CatalystMaker
Terry Makedon"


----------



## Pickles24 (Jul 28, 2010)

I like the new BattleNet. You know they had to release this and at least one of the add-ons  before D3 comes out. It's a Battle.net warmup.  It is cool how you can find other peeps in other Blizzard games, my bro and I found each other in a second to play multi player.. He was in WOW.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 28, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Well look at what we have here


Theyd better fix those frame drops though..


----------



## KingPing (Jul 28, 2010)

AltecV1 said:


> why dont you just download it at a USA server so you can get the english version or does it not work that way?



***IMPORTANT***   IF YOU ARE GOING TO BUY THE DIGITAL GAME FROM BATTLE.NET!!!

 The region of the game...  

North America
Latin America
Europe
Russia
Korea
Taiwan
Southeast Asia & ANZ

 ...must be the same region where the cd-key of the game will be activated. If you buy the game in North America your cd-key will only be valid in North America.

 So because moronic people tied the region to the language (The languages are limited to the region: Latin America only Spanish and Portuguese, North America only English) if you want the game in English and you live in Latin America, like me, (or you want the game in Spanish but you are in the USA) you can't.

 Also i can't post in Starcraft 2 forums, It seems i have to buy the game, and then complain about the languages issues.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jul 28, 2010)

KingPing said:


> ***IMPORTANT***   IF YOU ARE GOING TO BUY THE DIGITAL GAME FROM BATTLE.NET!!!
> 
> The region of the game...
> 
> ...




lol thats an awful way to do that ... stupid blizzard


----------



## KainXS (Jul 28, 2010)

is this game biased towards nvidia cards because I ran my HD4890 with it and it only a little better my oced 8800GS


----------



## Pickles24 (Jul 28, 2010)

Like a moron I bought it and forgot my dvd burner had finally died..  I was bummin last night without one, then I realized I could d-load the client.  Worked out great, except I had to wait a day.  If you do download the client, make sure to turn off p2p.  The difference was over 2x the down speed.  This game is like digital crack.


----------



## Easo (Jul 28, 2010)

After compleating campaign, all i can say is THIS GAME IS FUC.... BEST SH.... EPIC OWNAGE!


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 28, 2010)

Easo said:


> After compleating campaign, all i can say is THIS GAME IS FUC.... BEST SH.... EPIC OWNAGE!



Completed it already? Did you sleep?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2010)

All I can say.. love the game so far! gotta put it away for a bit.. lol


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 28, 2010)

yeah it's fun .. and i should really go to sleep .. hmm maybe one more mission...


----------



## KainXS (Jul 28, 2010)

lovin the game, it reminds me of warcraft 3


----------



## Easo (Jul 29, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Completed it already? Did you sleep?



Ummm, compleated in two days, slept like 10-11 hours between them, but yes, second day was crazy...


----------



## Frizz (Jul 29, 2010)

lol the FPS dip problem went away, it was because I was using 10.4 or 10.6 ... just got 10.7 and its alllll good.

They say the game is exactly the same as the first one, but they've clearly haven't played single player! There are so many new things. The multiplayer is almost the same but who said anyone wanted it changed


----------



## Pickles24 (Jul 29, 2010)

Yea, I was smooth sailing along until the Great Train Robbery and mine started doing the FPs skip.  I saved and shut down to to other things and when I loaded back up it was gone.  Haven't seen it since.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jul 29, 2010)

KainXS said:


> lovin the game, it reminds me of warcraft 3



does it? I loved that game! I wish I was still playing it.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Jul 29, 2010)

I've gotta say, I'm pretty disappointed in SC2 in terms of game design. I don't mean multiplayer and balance or any of that, but I think Blizzard has gone overboard in trying to make the game run accessible as possible.

It's still DX9, which is ancient, does not scale to multiple monitors (to keep competition fair, fine, make it an option in game or in tournaments), has no crossfire/SLI support and doesn't take advantage of quad core CPUs (I can't even think of a good reason for this when the game runs fine on dual cores and single GPUs), and no LAN (anti-piracy, sure, but seriously, having to connect to Bnet, which may not be possible all the time, just to play with my friends sitting next to me, is very annoying to say the least).

Blizzard has tried to make SC2 as fair for multiplayer as possible and as forgiving on hardware as it can be, but I think they have taken it too far in their zeal. While I agree that the most important part of a strategy game is gameplay and not special effects, the game engine and graphics is already outdated before the game is released, and Blizzard's decision to not support current and future hardware (Quad core, Multi-GPU) is backward to say the least and is hardly the way to establish SC2 as a worthy successor to the original legend.


----------



## CounterZeus (Jul 29, 2010)

campaign was a lot of fun (finished it this morning) and it ran great on my old system (few things turned down, but still at 1920*1080), I can't wait to see how the story ends


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jul 29, 2010)

ebolamonkey3 said:


> Blizzard has tried to make SC2 as fair for multiplayer as possible and as forgiving on hardware as it can be, but I think they have taken it too far in their zeal. While I agree that the most important part of a strategy game is gameplay and not special effects, the game engine and graphics is already outdated before the game is released, and Blizzard's decision to not support current and future hardware (Quad core, Multi-GPU) is backward to say the least and is hardly the way to establish SC2 as a worthy successor to the original legend.



really they said they wont support future hardware with this game?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 29, 2010)

How big is the final install. I read its 12 gigs? Is this true?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 29, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> How big is the final install. I read its 12 gigs? Is this true?



Yes its 12gb.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 29, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Yes its 12gb.



this is what I got via downloading it and installing it..


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Yes its 12gb.



thats not too big ... i was thinking bigger


----------



## v12dock (Jul 29, 2010)

Only the terran mission are out right now. So I assume the game will grow


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 30, 2010)

v12dock said:


> Only the terran mission are out right now. So I assume the game will grow



No, they're releasing two other standalone games with the zerg then protoss campaign. Est. release date is unknown, and a lot of people are mad about this for the cost.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 30, 2010)

To me, I really don't care about having to pay... look at all the games that get you to pay for expansions and so forth.. Yeah, the expansions are never as high as the original, but people still buy them because they love the game so much..


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2010)

well, i bought it now.

lack of AA is getting to me


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> well, i bought it now.
> 
> lack of AA is getting to me



Can you force it in the Catalyst?


----------



## CounterZeus (Jul 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Can you force it in the Catalyst?



http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/news...-options-starcraft-ii-atis-official-response/

don't think so, maybe renaming the exe?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 30, 2010)

CounterZeus said:


> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/news...-options-starcraft-ii-atis-official-response/
> 
> don't think so, maybe renaming the exe?



Nice find. Thanks. Ill wait until ATI fixes the problem before I pick it up.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 30, 2010)

KainXS said:


> is this game biased towards nvidia cards because I ran my HD4890 with it and it only a little better my oced 8800GS



Its CPU intensive not GPU, just like WoW and all other Blizzard games. Won't see much comparison here with video cards.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Can you force it in the Catalyst?



not yet.

ATI said its possible, but the performance hit is huge - so they're working on a better AA profile for the game before letting you use it the easy way.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 30, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Its CPU intensive not GPU, just like WoW and all other Blizzard games. Won't see much comparison here with video cards.


Its pretty much GPU intensive,












GPU usage was pretty much peaking at 80%-90% usage.. am booting it with 4xAA, 4xTransparency AA.. where as BFBC2, I just get 60-65 max.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 30, 2010)

nice pics . My fav mission so far is the one where you blow up the trains. Was pretty sweet. I stopped playing the campaign as the cinematics arent as good on my laptop as they are on my desktop. Was running prime95 on my desktop as ive been trying to stabilize it.


----------



## Lionheart (Jul 30, 2010)

Finished the Campaign lastnite, all I can say is that this is a brilliant polished game and I hope they sort out the AA as well, not that its really noticable compared to other games


----------



## Frizz (Jul 30, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Its pretty much GPU intensive,
> 
> http://i392.photobucket.com/albums/pp9/Thakkerson/SC2_2010_07_30_22_30_29_448.jpg
> 
> ...



Ah well when you add AA and such then I'd guess it would be.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Its pretty much GPU intensive,
> 
> http://i392.photobucket.com/albums/pp9/Thakkerson/SC2_2010_07_30_22_30_29_448.jpg
> 
> ...



the high GPU usage is just because of the AA, you're using a poorly optimized brute force method.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 30, 2010)

I forgot how hard some missions were . Its very time consuming coming up with strategy's 3 hours a day will last me for a week or two  .. And I have a written contract signed in my DNA to finish the single player first before Multiplayer


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2010)

For ATi users there will be a 10.7 hotfix next week for AA.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 30, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Its pretty much GPU intensive,
> 
> http://i392.photobucket.com/albums/pp9/Thakkerson/SC2_2010_07_30_22_30_29_448.jpg
> 
> ...



Whats that in the Top Left Corner and where do I get it?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 30, 2010)

MSI afterburner or everest, is my guess


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> MSI afterburner or everest, is my guess



Thanks, probably Everest cause I have MSI and I don't see an option to do that. I'll double check though.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 30, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the high GPU usage is just because of the AA, you're using a poorly optimized brute force method.



BRUTE FORCE!





Itt'l cut I guess.. framerates are still pretty much acceptable @ 40 - 60fpish.




AphexDreamer said:


> Whats that in the Top Left Corner and where do I get it?


tis msi afterburner


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 30, 2010)

im pirating it the toke to mutch out that i liked..
plz not the REAVER!


----------



## ERazer (Jul 30, 2010)

loving the SP so far


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 30, 2010)

*Wakey, Wakey...*

Cat 10.7a beta has been released to support AA for SCII
source
I wonder if they improved performance overall?? Awaiting feedback!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 30, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Cat 10.7a beta has been released to support AA for SCII
> source
> I wonder if they improved performance overall?? Awaiting feedback!!



Now I must buy this game........I haz a sad.


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 30, 2010)

Hmm.  Blizzard just released a patch that fixes the SC2 problems with 7.1 sound systems.

EDIT:

FAIL. "You are trying to login with a client that is not recognized by the Battle.Net service."


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Jul 30, 2010)

link??  Is that all?


----------



## DannibusX (Jul 30, 2010)

It comes over Blizzard's launcher, there is no link.  Said something about streamlining campaign saves as well.


----------



## Pickles24 (Jul 30, 2010)

Re open the game after patching and it lets you in with the new version.


----------



## Frizz (Jul 31, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Cat 10.7a beta has been released to support AA for SCII
> source
> I wonder if they improved performance overall?? Awaiting feedback!!



Win, gonna try them out now.


EDIT: I'm just gonna put this out there. This is indeed the same feeling I had when I first played Starcraft on my little pentium 1 machine with 32mb of ram. It still reeks of the same awesomeness and if I were to give it a rating it'll be 10/10.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 31, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Cat 10.7a beta has been released to support AA for SCII
> source
> I wonder if they improved performance overall?? Awaiting feedback!!


I didn't enable AA but everything pretty much as high as it will go ran smooth for me.  Don't really need AA at 1920x1200 though (there's no visible jaggies).  I'm running 10.7 on HD 5870.


I just finished the game.  It was longer than I expected it to be, even on casual.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2010)

AA really nukes FPS here on a 5870 on 10.7a... 2xaa gets me down to 30FPS in the menus, havent tried in the missions.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> AA really nukes FPS here on a 5870 on 10.7a... 2xaa gets me down to 30FPS in the menus, haven't tried in the missions.



Wow then my 5850 has no hope. Mussels does the game use multiple threads? 6 core?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 31, 2010)

I played 2/3 of the game with BOINC running.  The only problem I noticed was the audio was a little broken which was rectified by lowering it from high to medium.  I didn't monitor the CPU load of the game but it seems to have little multithreading and pretty light in general on the CPU (judging by how it behaved with BOINC running as compared to other titles).

I'll check it in about 10 hours if no one does by then.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wow then my 5850 has no hope. Mussels does the game use multiple threads? 6 core?



i cant check CPU usage while gaming, afterburner cant do it, and i gots me no keyboard LCD doodads.


10.7a seem to run like shit for me regardless of AA, i suggest people stick with 10.7 and no AA.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok I think I found a solution for the high GPU usage, and so far its working fine for moi.. even better, I can now run it @ 860Mhz overvolted! (was restarting at this level before.. I might still throttle it back down, temps are going tops ^^).



> Starcraft II causes overheating problems
> 
> Blizzard has admitted that its latest Starcraft II game has a bug which can cause a GPU to go into meltdown.
> 
> ...


http://www.fudzilla.com/games/games/blizzard-software-ate-my-gpu






Stellar 60fps, 4x AA with 4x Transparency AA . Goes @ 50% - 65% usage now just like BFBC2 etc..


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 31, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Ok I think I found a solution for the high GPU usage, and so far its working fine for moi.. even better, I can now run it @ 860Mhz overvolted! (was restarting at this level before.. I might still throttle it back down, temps are going tops ^^).
> 
> 
> http://www.fudzilla.com/games/games/blizzard-software-ate-my-gpu
> ...



So with this fix you can enable AA without as much as a performance hit?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2010)

afaik, that fix is only for forcing Vsync on at the menus - which i have on anyway, thus no problem.

unless you mean it actually lowered your in-game usage?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jul 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> afaik, that fix is only for forcing Vsync on at the menus - which i have on anyway, thus no problem.
> 
> unless you mean it actually lowered your in-game usage?


Yes. In game usage. Thus lower temps, Ive double checked the framerates, and its still is the same dropping to 40fps (considering the low polygon count in these), thought it made it better.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Yes. In game usage. Thus lower temps, Ive double checked the framerates, and its still is the same dropping to 40fps (considering the low polygon count in these), thought it made it better.



well i force Vsync with D3Doverrider, so odds are it wont make a difference to me.

this game seems very GPU demanding for not so awesome graphics...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> well i force Vsync with D3Doverrider, so odds are it wont make a difference to me.
> 
> this game seems very GPU demanding for not so awesome graphics...



I think this game was so hush, hush the developer (Blizzard) didn't work very close with ATI or Nvidia. Give them (ATI, Nvidia) a few driver releases and I think the game will improve vastly in performance.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I think this game was so hush, hush the developer (Blizzard) didn't work very close with ATI or Nvidia. Give them (ATI, Nvidia) a few driver releases and I think the game will improve vastly in performance.



agreed. i'm seeing 50%+ in game (odd lag at some levels) but 90-100% in cinematics... seems weird.


Then again, we know blizzard - they WILL patch it to death, and some of those patches will be performance boosting ones.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 31, 2010)

Mussels said:


> agreed. i'm seeing 50%+ in game (odd lag at some levels) but 90-100% in cinematics... seems weird.
> 
> 
> Then again, we know blizzard - they WILL patch it to death, and some of those patches will be performance boosting ones.



Have you tried the multiplayer yet?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 31, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Have you tried the multiplayer yet?



nope. SP first.


cant MP if i cant win, sheesh


----------



## Frizz (Jul 31, 2010)

SP was epic shiz, I had trouble half way through the game since I was playing on hard. 

But yes recently changed to normal its about 50% easier lol, just finished Single-player... if you guys are up for some practice sessions (aka Mussels, CHAOS Killa + people from our region) add me .


----------



## ArmoredCavalry (Jul 31, 2010)

Looking for a teammate for 2v2 if anyone is interested and knows what they are doing. 

I played the original for a long time, almost forgot how much fun the competitive MP is.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 1, 2010)

It has 4 major threads and only used about 35% of my Core i7 920 at stock (slump at the end is due to alt+tab):





Mission summary page (has the mission name and how many units were on the map):
http://img.techpowerup.org/100801/mission_stats.jpg

Finally, the display settings:
http://img.techpowerup.org/100801/settings.png

It's not very CPU intensive at all.  It gobbled up a ton of memory though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2010)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It has 4 major threads and only used about 35% of my Core i7 920 at stock (slump at the end is due to alt+tab):
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100801/starcraft2.png
> 
> Mission summary page (has the mission name and how many units were on the map):
> ...



Yep. it's a memory hog.. I was seeing around 2gb worth while I was gaming the last few hours.. Man, I was thinking I need to go 8gbs just to make up for everything it takes..


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2010)

randomflip said:


> SP was epic shiz, I had trouble half way through the game since I was playing on hard.
> 
> But yes recently changed to normal its about 50% easier lol, just finished Single-player... if you guys are up for some practice sessions (aka Mussels, CHAOS Killa + people from our region) add me .



sure, i'll play with you aussies.

PM me your in game name (or send it in steam if you have me added - chaos does)


----------



## Frizz (Aug 1, 2010)

Not sure how to add yas, but my character ID number is 806, apparently you can add with that number.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Not sure how to add yas, but my character ID number is 806, apparently you can add with that number.



need to know character name + code



the way it works is you can add the characters, or RW person (based on email).

the idea is that you can have RW friends or in-game friends.


----------



## Frizz (Aug 1, 2010)

Selkie + 806


----------



## Mussels (Aug 1, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Selkie + 806



took your god damned time  expect an invite very soon


----------



## douglatins (Aug 2, 2010)

This game doesnt run any good on my rig (5970 atm), also no overheating at all without vsync here. max temps were 74ish with 60% fan so i dunno what people are talking, though i would expect more like stable 100+fps with my rig, but 120 is max i get and sometimes go to 40ish with no AA. So yes the game is weird. 10.7 here.
Also WTF I could't understand the Kerrigan part.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2010)

douglatins said:


> This game doesnt run any good on my rig (5970 atm), also no overheating at all without vsync here. max temps were 74ish with 60% fan so i dunno what people are talking, though i would expect more like stable 100+fps with my rig, but 120 is max i get and sometimes go to 40ish with no AA. So yes the game is weird. 10.7 here.
> Also WTF I could't understand the Kerrigan part.



the game maxes out your GPU at the menus since they're 3D.

if you got poor cooling or a laptop, overheating is a real concern.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

I noticed no problems with dual 5770s on Ultra, and I can run on High with a single OC'ed GTX 460.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I noticed no problems with dual 5770s on Ultra, and I can run on High with a single OC'ed GTX 460.



performance drops in some SP levels more than others - doesnt seem related to units on screen, must be environmental effects.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 2, 2010)

The only time I noticed a drop was in that Zeratule mission where the Zergs killed all the Protoss.  There was a giant blob of Protoss being surrounded by the Zerg.  I'd estimate at least 500 units were on screen and attacking.  That's the only time I saw a slow down, but this was on medium settings on my HD 5670.


----------



## douglatins (Aug 2, 2010)

I dunno i wanted at least 150FPS on this. So for a awesome graphics on RTS will wait for SHOGUN 2 OOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 2, 2010)

Zeratul really looks like Raziel even more in game.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Aug 2, 2010)

It sold 1.8 million on day one excluding australia and asia i think.

can't wait for full reports and an calculated estimate from korea cafe pcs and active wow subscription sc2 free access

oh now i see it's old news , just came from holidays


----------



## a_ump (Aug 2, 2010)

yea, game is pretty pimp. All max, 1680x1050 i get round 55fps i believe avg. then with 2xAA in missions i get round 38avg. Haven't tested MP+AA as after i installed 10.7a and ran the test with AA my SC2 install got corrupted, dunno if it was due to the driver tho


----------



## douglatins (Aug 2, 2010)

Dawgs, anyone have a GTX480? I wanna know how they run before i put mine back


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 2, 2010)

I only noticed a drop in performance when I was doing the "zomg lava is gonna rape ur scv's" mission.  There was a bunch of animated fire and stuff off screen that was kinda laggy, but not unmanageable.  I have to say, extremely well optimized for older systems.


----------



## Pickles24 (Aug 2, 2010)

It reminds me of WarCraft 3 in a way.  The graphics are fantastic and the story line seems to point to another MMO.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 2, 2010)

Pickles24 said:


> It reminds me of WarCraft 3 in a way.  The graphics are fantastic and the story line seems to point to another MMO.



There are two more Starcrafts coming out according to what I was reading on my SCII box, so it is possible, but I don't think people would pay money to play SCII money.  Has a video game company ever made you pay for an RTS?  No.  Unless they are gonna make you take control of 1 marine in first person, which would be extremely dumb, they are not gonna make an MMO of this.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 2, 2010)

yea, honestly i can't see an mmo of starcraft. just doesn't have the RPG feel or really units for it. I mean...terran maybe because you could get better skills/stats as u level'd to be a marine, medic, drive a tank, thor, etc. But zerg nope, protoss nope.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well it could be an MMO.  For zerg:  you select your role in the zerg forces.  I would select to play as an "Overlord" cause I love moving around on the map extremely slowly scouting positions.  Sure it might be boring for some, but it would be amazing and relaxing.  You could gain XP by detecting other units...   

Nevermind would not work.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 2, 2010)

i'd probly be and ultralisk, just cause i'm beastly like that


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

Does anybody else feel a bit like they're playing Mass Effect 2? With the ship and upgrades and different bays and all? It looks like they really tried to put in some RPG elements into here with the rendered dialog scenes. It's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2010)

i want a starcraft FPS game lol.

MMOFPS might work really well for that kind of game.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised to see a World of Starcraft that's an MMOFPSRPG. Jeez, now I'm just making up words :shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Aug 2, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see a World of Starcraft that's an MMOFPSRPG. Jeez, now I'm just making up words :shadedshu



try saying it as a word.

mmmoharrpuhgpuhsrepug


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds normal to me. Guess that's a bad thing


----------



## Easo (Aug 2, 2010)

Game engine definetely could allow some FPS mods.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 2, 2010)

i couldn't seen necesarily an FPS game, a TF2 type game yea. All races for themselves, pick who u wanna be, limit on thor's, ultra's, etc. Nah still wouldn't really work without a lot of time to re-work it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

TF2 Starcraft Mod anyone?


----------



## JanJan (Aug 2, 2010)

does anyone know if there is a folder that has all the mp3 files of the songs in the game (the oldies in the music box)?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

I doubt there is. They probably don't want anybody distributing them or listening to them outside the game unless they buy a soundtrack. The game folder is *scarce*.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 3, 2010)

must say i'm glad my they included the play as guest part . that right there is free gaming pretty much. my bro got 2 guest passes(7hrs/14days whichever is first) but with that install you can still play the whole campaign.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 3, 2010)

The whole campaign in 7 hours? I hope not.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 3, 2010)

it all depends on the persons play style.. I like to get everything and kill everything on the map.. if I can.. So missions take a little while for me.. But, if you go straight threw, I can see it done within that.. but that's some fast play with all the missions they give ya..


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 3, 2010)

do the guest passes run out? because i have been playing on my cousins
also how in the world do i go against the AI!? i just cant find it i know in all RTS games you can just battle the cpu and me

EDIT: almost forgot is it just me or do the graphics suck! i was expecting so much more i play on ultra setting everything cranked up always 60+


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 3, 2010)

Single Player on the right side. Maybe the guest pass doesn't let you?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 3, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> The whole campaign in 7 hours? I hope not.



Longer than that, played for about 15 so far...  Too much to do...  I am only under half way though.  Ending up, campaign is probably 20-30 hours.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 3, 2010)

would it be Versus AI? usually they have a bunch of maps to play? maybe i have to start dumb campaign i never play for campaign


----------



## a_ump (Aug 3, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> The whole campaign in 7 hours? I hope not.



no no, u mis understand, the 7 hrs only applies to your battle.net account u activate ur 7hrs with, but the "guest" play doesn't require the net, ergo no 7hr limit . just gotta beat it before they patch it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 3, 2010)

Ah! Cool beans! Too bad I already bought it


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> The whole campaign in 7 hours? I hope not.



only if you did it on easy, they made the game so that the trial isnt quite enough to beat the campaign.


danish: its worth having. quite fun.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 3, 2010)

I am enjoying it. I'm just making sure I've completed the campaign before playing online.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I am enjoying it. I'm just making sure I've completed the campaign before playing online.



i did that til right near the end, MP has a few units less - you dont get medics or firebats, for example :S just medivacs and the flamer jeeps


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 3, 2010)

Aww frick! So the MP is just like the beta then! That's gay, sir. Once I realized all the new units that were in the SP, I was like okay, this is how they're going to justify the expansions being $60 as well. Not only do we get a new campaign, but all the new units we unlock during the campaign. Sad day.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Aww frick! So the MP is just like the beta then! That's gay, sir. Once I realized all the new units that were in the SP, I was like okay, this is how they're going to justify the expansions being $60 as well. Not only do we get a new campaign, but all the new units we unlock during the campaign. Sad day.



but at least they're being treated as expansions and not as full games, so we shouldnt have to pay full price for them.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 3, 2010)

I heard they were going to be full price, and still require the original Starcraft. I hope I either heard wrong, or the dude I heard it from is about to be shot for saying it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I heard they were going to be full price, and still require the original Starcraft. I hope I either heard wrong, or the dude I heard it from is about to be shot for saying it.



i've been reading up on it based on what blizzard has said as opposed to rumours, and i've been seeing expansions that require wings of liberty.

liberty has the MP portion of the game, with the possibility of the other two working SP only unelss you have it.


i think they want to avoid the situation like CoH has where some people would buy CoH and others bought opposing fronts (first expansion) and made seperate accounts so they could play against themselves/friends instead of merging them into one account as intended (which they remedied in the third expansion, that added units to existing accounts/races)


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 3, 2010)

Let's hope they're closer to the $30USD mark.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 3, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Aww frick! So the MP is just like the beta then! That's gay, sir.


Its not. Thats why the beta was out for months to tweak out multiplayer balance to the finest. No sense in adding those untested unit at last minute, that would just make the beta useless.

Did a quick bench on SC2 in fraps 2.9.4 7037,

Setting: 1v1 match replay with the camera centered to me. 12:00 elapsed in game time, where I had a bunch of muties, engaging probes and with the oponent's void rays intercepting.

This is the Fraps log:

AA Off:
2010-08-03 23:42:19 - SC2
Frames: 8158 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 67.983 - Min: 50 - Max: 91

4x AA:
2010-08-03 23:48:24 - SC2
Frames: 7938 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 66.150 - Min: 50 - Max: 87

8x AA:
2010-08-03 23:53:18 - SC2
Frames: 7905 - Time: 120000ms - Avg: 65.875 - Min: 49 - Max: 87

Was seeing more frame drop in single player campaign maps.. This is probably from the map triggers


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, in multiplayer I am always thinking of building a tech lab vs a reactor so I can get medics, but NO, we cannot have medics, instead we get medivacs, so then to use medivacs in MP, you have to bring along an SCV to heal the medivac.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 4, 2010)

can anyone else that has a guest pass check and see if they can do versus ai


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 4, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Its not. Thats why the beta was out for months to tweak out multiplayer balance to the finest. No sense in adding those untested unit at last minute, that would just make the beta useless.



I know they tweaked balancing. I was hoping I would at least see some mode with the new units so that people could play, and they could continue tweaking. I just thought since they put it in SP that they would show up somehow in MP.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 4, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I know they tweaked balancing. I was hoping I would at least see some mode with the new units so that people could play, and they could continue tweaking. I just thought since they put it in SP that they would show up somehow in MP.



They did say somewhere along the line that there would be units playable in the campaign that arent online.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 4, 2010)

Missed that


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 4, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> I know they tweaked balancing. I was hoping I would at least see some mode with the new units so that people could play, and they could continue tweaking. I just thought since they put it in SP that they would show up somehow in MP.


Dunno.. Probably in the expansion maybe


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 4, 2010)

That's what I was hoping for.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 4, 2010)

You can make a custom map and have them available though, and play it with your friends . Really simple. Just open an existing mp map through the map edittor, and edit the units (barracks, starport etc) to be able to train sp campaign units.

EDIT:

Here is a quick way to do it:

1. Create or Download your melee map (you can google it, or you can get one from here: http://sc2.nibbits.com/maps/browse/blizzard/ just rename filename to *.SC2Map)

2. Open the map in StarcraftII Editor

3. Click on file > dependencies

4. Click on add standard button then check Liberty Story (Campaign)






5. Click Ok then Ok

6. Publish your map. Click Button 'Use for All Locales', Change the name since there is already the same name online, Choose either you want it private (For you and your friends only) or Public (The whole world to use). Choose either its unlocked or locked. Press Ok.






7. And thats it. The map is available in your multiplayer / custom game, published map part, with single player Campaign units available in the buildings already, complete with its prerequisites etc.










The downside of this new system bliz has is the limit on how many maps you can upload . You can only have a max of 5 maps at once. I find it quite a conundrum as to why review sites did not put that in the cons part.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 5, 2010)

Because the game is so suck.... I had to buy this instead...


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 5, 2010)

LOL. I asked if they had any extra when i picked up my standard copy. They didnt. Game is still awesome though, I think im on last campaign mission.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 10, 2010)

Well game has been out for a couple of weeks now. Thought id see how peoples online progression is.

1v1: Gold, 13 wins - 22 losses
2v2: 3 - 1
3v3: Silver 4 - 1 (i think)
4v4: Bronze 6 - 5 (around 5 losses)

Im at work, so workin from memory right now


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 10, 2010)

^ Why not just use the sig generator:
http://sc2sig.com/


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 10, 2010)

NICE i was hoping there was one. Thanks


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 11, 2010)

Feel sorry for the people... but, it's playing great here! Even on my low grade lappy.. Mind you that it has 6gbs of ddr3.. lol


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 11, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> NICE i was hoping there was one. Thanks



NIce rank. I havent skipped the practice league yet lol


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 11, 2010)

I wish the sig could show all leagues, im silver in 3v3s. we got to 20th in our division last night. Bronze in 4v4. mind u were bronze cause we were all drinking when playing. But we did beat down some teams with platinum players in them.


----------



## fairytale00 (Aug 12, 2010)

Do you know? Now we can pre order SteelSeries StarCraft II ZBoard Keyboard Bundle from amazon.
What do you think about it ? is it worth or not ??


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 12, 2010)

I never saw the point in zboards. You don't get extra buttons or anything. they just get renamed.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 12, 2010)

*SC2, AKA the best RTS storyline ever!*

I don't care what anyone says, all the people that say they didn't change starcraft 2 from the first, no improvements or w/e but this game's storyline was imo the greatest i've ever played in an RTS. I've played EE series, Age of empires series, warcraft 3 and expansion, Dawn of war 2 40k, n quite a few others. 

So of the people that have beaten the storyline, would you agree or disagree with me?


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 12, 2010)

so this means i should buy it? but i havent played the first one


----------



## a_ump (Aug 12, 2010)

well part of what makes me feel the 2nd storyline is so great is bc it flows correctly and well with the first. Unlike alot of games, not just RTS's, where the 2nd one takes place and doesn't really have much to do with prequel. Plus in alot of games you can predict what's going to happen. Just like a movie where its not a question of if but how bc u know what's going to happen. I thought i knew but there quite a few twists in the storyline that i totally didn't expect. Can't wait for the next 2 expansions

I would def recommend maybe reading up on the first one's story just so u can understand some of the story elements during the cinematics. 

And if you have any friends that bought it they should have guest passes, which allow 7hrs of online play over 14days, but u can still play the campaign as long as you like, so free campaign


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2010)

I think Ground Control II: Operation Exodus still wins that title.  Earth 2150 is runner up.


----------



## a_ump (Aug 12, 2010)

haven't played either of those :/. but thanks for input, i'll look into those now.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 12, 2010)

They're both older.  Earth 2150 spans three, long games (the last is nearly impossible).  Unfortunately, it's all text in Earth 2150 (or at least, most of it is).


----------



## Disparia (Aug 12, 2010)

a_ump said:


> I don't care what anyone says, all the people that say they didn't change starcraft 2 from the first, no improvements or w/e but this game's storyline was imo the greatest i've ever played in an RTS. I've played EE series, Age of empires series, warcraft 3 and expansion, Dawn of war 2 40k, n quite a few others.
> 
> So of the people that have beaten the storyline, would you agree or disagree with me?



Haven't beaten, but did play with a buddy key (7 hours). I'll definitely buy it soon to continue the story!


----------



## Frizz (Aug 16, 2010)

I've just been playing the quick match leagues, I must say they've really evened out the skill levels of players via creating separate divisions! 

It really prevents those real "Pro E-sport" players from being put into any of the more casual divisions. So far I'm really happy with the way they've set things, it seems there are 100 players per division and from those 100 players you are ranked, then once you surpass that division you get transferred to a much more challenging one... this system is probably what Blizzard has been balancing out that whole time, I'm 100% enjoying multi-player without the 24/7 hardcore players after work .


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 16, 2010)

Im enjoying my place at silver as well.. no plans to go on top hehe. Would just stress me out if I get a foot on them plat or diamod players (that feeling of stress everytime the 'Player found' pops  )


----------



## Frizz (Aug 16, 2010)

adrenaline rush more like it


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 16, 2010)

Can someone please answer my two questions.

A. Do you think i'll like this game? I'm a HUGE fan of C&C Generals/Zero Hour
B. Is it fun? Specially on singleplayer..


----------



## Frizz (Aug 16, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Can someone please answer my two questions.
> 
> A. Do you think i'll like this game? I'm a HUGE fan of C&C Generals/Zero Hour
> B. Is it fun? Specially on singleplayer..




Single-player is as good as it'll ever get, tonnes of achievements and challenge modes to do and the story line is as kick ass as what you'd expect from Blizzard. And in regards to the multiplayer its very fast paced most games will only last 10-15 minutes but requires an endless amount of strategy and response.

Like everyone else, if you're not a hater you should either like it alot or love it.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 16, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Can someone please answer my two questions.
> 
> A. Do you think i'll like this game? I'm a HUGE fan of C&C Generals/Zero Hour
> B. Is it fun? Specially on singleplayer..



Id say yes, and yes.

Single player is engaging.. and mind you its not like any other rts game where the game intros you with some cutscenes and story and drops you off to a map that is just a skirmish with an AI, only with a different map tileset rinse and repeat.. SC2 sp is very different, and there is some added flavors to it as well..

the standard multiplayer matches is very fun.. While there is no air tight strategy or a build that rules all, it all very much narrows down on how fast you can build and exact timing you put on it as well as knowing what units your oponent is massing up. You can also have a break from skirmishes and play custom maps like tower defense maps, and dota-like maps.. plenty of new and creative maps out now.. theres this one that is like golden axe.. using arrow keys and all..



randomflip said:


> adrenaline rush more like it



Might be ..  I sometimes feel cold (literally) whenever a match start.. not sure if its an effect


----------



## mdsx1950 (Aug 16, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Single-player is as good as it'll ever get, tonnes of achievements and challenge modes to do and the story line is as kick ass as what you'd expect from Blizzard. And in regards to the multiplayer its very fast paced most games will only last 10-15 minutes but requires an endless amount of strategy and response.
> 
> Like everyone else, if you're not a hater you should either like it alot or love it.





Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Id say yes, and yes.
> 
> Single player is engaging.. and mind you its not like any other rts game where the game intros you with some cutscenes and story and drops you off to a map that is just a skirmish with an AI, only with a different map tileset rinse and repeat.. SC2 sp is very different, and there is some added flavors to it as well..
> 
> the standard multiplayer matches is very fun.. While there is no air tight strategy or a build that rules all, it all very much narrows down on how fast you can build and exact timing you put on it as well as knowing what units your oponent is massing up. You can also have a break from skirmishes and play custom maps like tower defense maps, and dota-like maps.. plenty of new and creative maps out now.. theres this one that is like golden axe.. using arrow keys and all..



Thanks for answering my Qs.  I think i'll give the game a try  Never played any of the  SC games though. Can never say, i might end up being one huge fan of SC2.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 16, 2010)

Me and Scrizz just has a 5 team hot streak medal... lol


----------



## djisas (Aug 16, 2010)

a_ump said:


> I don't care what anyone says, all the people that say they didn't change starcraft 2 from the first, no improvements or w/e but this game's storyline was imo the greatest i've ever played in an RTS. I've played EE series, Age of empires series, warcraft 3 and expansion, Dawn of war 2 40k, n quite a few others.
> 
> So of the people that have beaten the storyline, would you agree or disagree with me?



I dont disagree, it was quite solid and it promises a continuation very soon...
Still 26 missions that you can finish in under 15h, at least they could do like the warhammer series where you can play all the factions and increase gameplay and fun by Xn factions...
They shoulda have at least 40 missions...
Already beat the game twice and im not really satisfied...


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 16, 2010)

> I dont disagree, it was quite solid and it promises a continuation very soon...
> Still 26 missions that you can finish in under 15h, at least they could do like the warhammer series where you can play all the factions and increase gameplay and fun by Xn factions...
> They shoulda have at least 40 missions...
> Already beat the game twice and im not really satisfied... /
> ...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 16, 2010)

so why is starcraft not on steam?

do they have to work out a deal to sell it or is blizzard just being stingy or what?


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 16, 2010)

Probably because blizzard doesnt want to put their games on steam. They have their own service where you can download any purchased games from your account. And you can purchase SC2 and WOW on their site.


----------



## djisas (Aug 16, 2010)

Hybrid_theory said:


> > I dont disagree, it was quite solid and it promises a continuation very soon...
> > Still 26 missions that you can finish in under 15h, at least they could do like the warhammer series where you can play all the factions and increase gameplay and fun by Xn factions...
> > They shoulda have at least 40 missions...
> > Already beat the game twice and im not really satisfied... /
> > ...


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 16, 2010)

Well technically cause of online SC2 there are hundreds of hours of play out there. But in terms of just single player there are dedicated games for longer sp play. Dragon age is one, final fantasy series, oblivion, etc. 

But hopefully with the new sc2 expacs, they will be a cheaper price point.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 16, 2010)

I am just getting into it, still working on my micro and build order in practice matches but I'm getting back to where I was in SC1 days.

IGN: SNiiPEDoGG #:977 

add me up


----------



## Frizz (Aug 17, 2010)

Blizzard uses battle.net which is why they don't use steam..


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 18, 2010)

I spent 10 mins reading this post:

http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=144149

Basicly, it's saying how unbalance it is when playing Z v T.

I have to agree because i have never lost to Zerg players (so far) even at disadvantage position.

Zerg lacks def option at choke point.

What you guys think?

EDIT:
More reads from Korean top zerg players.

http://us.battle.net/sc2/en/forum/topic/375111759


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 18, 2010)

I've been hearing that as well. Zerg were much better in early beta cause roaches were overpowered. but they do need some sort of buff to increase them against terran


----------



## topbangkok (Aug 18, 2010)

I wanna play!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 18, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> ^ Why not just use the sig generator:
> http://sc2sig.com/



I prefer to make my own.  Take a look:


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 18, 2010)

So yeah, I'm glad i got this game.

I'm not good, but if you want to add me:

Character name: Scrizz
Character code: 499


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Aug 19, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> I spent 10 mins reading this post:
> 
> http://www.teamliquid.net/forum/viewmessage.php?topic_id=144149
> 
> ...


As a zerg, I find it difficult to counter against Viking (sure hydras would do well, but it lacks the mobility of an air unit..) Muties would do, but the range disadvantage is a pain.. Siege tanks as well.. muties cant touch those things, marines would make quick work of the muties come battle time (or worse, Thors).. using broodlords to counter but them broodlords are so late game units.


----------



## douglatins (Aug 21, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I prefer to make my own.  Take a look:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=37502&stc=1&d=1282170536



OMG awesome avatar? does it have invis background or its the same TPU gray?


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Playing the trial for now.  Like what I see for now.


----------



## entropy13 (Aug 21, 2010)

Just finished the campaign, albeit at normal difficulty.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am still playing the campaign on hard. Because some of the missions are really F'N hard. The last crystal mission as the protoss, I can friggen dominated. Can't protect that damn chamber for the allotted time. I'm just starting to play online too. 

Name:HolyCow if you wanna play


----------

